# Angel Apps - Nützlich oder Schwachsinn?



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt - nein!

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich mir den Luxus leiste KEIN Funktelefon zu besitzen.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

Alle angeln-  grauenhaft, bisschen Instagram für Angler mit einer sehr jungen Zielgruppe die gerne Stammesfehden wegen Fischbehandlung anfängt (früh krümmt sich  was ein Häkchen werden will). Von der Funktionalität eigentlich ganz geil aber die Community schreckt ab

Netzangler Schonzeiten - tippitoppi, gehört auf jedes anglerhandy

Netzangler Tools - größe/gewichtsratiorechner für die wichtigsten Fischarten als nette Spielerei, Rechner wieviel Schnur auf die Rolle geht bzw Styl- und englische Schrotbleie in gr und umgekehrt... nützliches kleines Tool


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich mir den Luxus leiste KEIN Funktelefon zu besitzen.



Das ist aber selten, ich habe zumindest ein altes Nokia in Gebrauch, welches aber nicht I-Net fähig ist.
Wenn ich aber ein Smartphone hätte, so fände ich diese Hej Fish App interessant, um online Angelkarten zu erwerben.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Ich brauchs halt nicht..... und fürs Wetter nütze ich die gute alte App "Fenster 1.0" - rausschauen und sehen, wie es wird.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt - nein!
> 
> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich mir den Luxus leiste KEIN Funktelefon zu besitzen.



Andal bist soeben in meiner Heldenliste auf rang 3 gestiegen 

ich benutze mehr oder weniger diese


----------



## Lajos1 (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich brauchs halt nicht..... und fürs Wetter nütze ich die gute alte App "Fenster 1.0" - rausschauen und sehen, wie es wird.



Hallo,

ich habe auch nur ein uralt-Handy. Beim Angeln habe ich das nicht dabei, ich gehe ja angeln und nicht telefonieren. Nur eine Ausnahme im Jahr gibt es da, das ist mein Geburtstag und der fällt mit dem Beginn der Forellensaison bei uns zusammen. Da ich da doch etliche Anrufe bekomme und meine Gratulanten vielleicht verunsichert wären, wenn ich da nicht erreichbar wäre. Ist aber auch der einzige Tag im Jahr mit Handy am Wasser.
Als ich noch im Beruf war, musste ich täglich von 06.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr auf dem Handy erreichbar sein, Montag mit Samstag nur an Sonn und Feiertagen sowie im Urlaub nicht. Dies hält bis heute meine Verwendung dafür in Grenzen und hat mich von einer Abhängigkeit von so einem Ding bewahrt, welche viele ja schon mit ihrem Smartphone entwickelt haben.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. März 2020)

@Thomas. Das sind ja doch schon einige. Kannst Du zu denen was sagen? Wie ist denn die Pegel-App? Funzt die auch für Norwegen gut?


----------



## Timo.Keibel (6. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> für Norwegen



https://www.yr.no/ 

Für Norwegen bist Du mit yr.no am besten beraten.


----------



## Floriho (6. März 2020)

Hi,

Ich hab nur ne Knotenfibel als pdf.
Mein Handy ist Wasserdicht,
das Büchlein wars nicht.


----------



## Vanner (6. März 2020)

Netzangler Tools  = kann nützlich sein, für mich interessant daran ist der Umrechner 
Netzangler Schonzeiten  = immer brauchbar
Angeln in Brandenburg  = macht zur Zeit Probleme, war mal sehr gut
Fischroute  = in der Erprobung
Warnwetter  = für frühzeigite Unwetterwarnungen
Angelwetter  = sehr interessante App, zeigt allerhand brauchbare Sachen an
Sun Surveyor  = kann ich noch nichts zu sagen, vor ein paar Tagen erst installiert
Windy


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

Aaaah ganz wichtig: Pegel Online

Denn manchmal ist der Pegelstand wichtig wenn ich plane wo und mitbwelcjer Ausrüstung ist angeln fahre.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @Thomas. Das sind ja doch schon einige. Kannst Du zu denen was sagen? Wie ist denn die Pegel-App? Funzt die auch für Norwegen gut?


die Pegel-App Funzt nur für BRD und NL, die Marine Tracker App ist ganz lustig, egal wo einem ein Schiffchen vor der Nase rumfährt kann man damit sehen von wo nach wo es unterwegs ist (live) und vieles mehr einfach das Schiff anklicken und man hat alle Infos zu dem Teil


----------



## Vanner (6. März 2020)

Stimmt, Pegel Online nutze ich auch, allerdings weniger als Angel APP


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. März 2020)

Krass, was es alles gibt. Ne App, mit der man Infos über die Schiffe kriegt. Krass! Aber auch irgendwie logisch, wenn man kurz drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Blueser (6. März 2020)

Ich nutze diverse Knoten-Apps und Fishing & Hunting Solunar Time mittlerweile in der Vollversion. Alle meine Fische habe ich während den dort angegebenen optimalen Beißzeiten gefangen. Aber darüber ist man bestimmt geteilter Meinung


----------



## Waller Michel (6. März 2020)

Ich bin kein Spezialist dafür, das nehme ich vorweg !
Nutze auch eine App für Schonzeit und eine für Pegelstände und natürlich den Visplaner für Holland !
Ich bin trotzdem auch überrascht was es so gibt! 

Aber grundsätzlich will ich am Wasser auch nicht mit dem Handy spielen, lieber in Ruhe angeln ! 
Musst auch lange genug immer erreichbar sein aus beruflichen Gründen und bin froh, jetzt den Luxus zu haben ohne Handy am Wasser sein zu dürfen! 

LG Michael


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. März 2020)

Die einzige App in meinem Gebrauch ist Norgeskart - hat gute Seekarten und ne Trackingfunktion. 
Zusammen ergibt das einen recht brauchbaren Plotter. 

Nur in der Vollversion kann man Kartenbereiche dauerhaft speichern und Hotspots versehen.


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2020)

nö habe ein Smartphone einige Jahre gehabt ,war ein Geschenk , hab mich damit nicht  anfreunden können ,hab es gelegentlich zum
telephonieren genommen , app´s ????? zu was ??? hab ich nie gebraucht und nun liegt es in einer Kramkiste mit anderen Kinkerlitzchen .
Nein ich empfinde es auch nicht als Bereicherung im Gegenteil - keinem  " modernem " Menschen fällt noch ein das man auch denken kann
ja Alexa - ich hör schon auf


----------



## Lajos1 (7. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> nö habe ein Smartphone einige Jahre gehabt ,war ein Geschenk , hab mich damit nicht  anfreunden können ,hab es gelegentlich zum
> telephonieren genommen , app´s ????? zu was ??? hab ich nie gebraucht und nun liegt es in einer Kramkiste mit anderen Kinkerlitzchen .
> Nein ich empfinde es auch nicht als Bereicherung im Gegenteil - keinem  " modernem " Menschen fällt noch ein das man auch denken kann
> ja Alexa - ich hör schon auf



Hallo,

als ich neulich in ein Cafe ging, waren da 14 Leute drin, 10 spielten an dem Ding rum. Ich dachte mir, wenn da mal nur für ein paar Stunden das ganze System ausfällt, die drehen alle am Rad. Ich bin überzeugt, da bestehen schon echte Abhängigkeisverhältnisse und nicht zu knapp. Ich spreche ja den Dingern durchaus auch einen gewissen Nutzen zu, aber wenn ich dann welche sehen, die auf der Strasse, beim Gehen mit dem Wischkästla rumtun, na ja da sag ich jetzt weiter nichts dazu.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## ollidi (7. März 2020)

Ich habe nicht eine einzige Angelapp auf dem Smartphone.

Das liegt aber wohl eher daran, daß ich zu 99% in unseren Vereinsgewässern (Süßwasser) fische. Da brauche ich keine Pegelanzeigen, Hotspots, ...
Da habe ich mir über die Jahre genug Erfahrung aufgebaut, wann ich wo an welchen Platz an welchem Gewässer gehen kann.

Eine Wetterapp ist ja nun mal standardmässig installiert, aber die zuverlässigste Wetterapp ist immer noch mein Fenster, wenn ich einfach mal rausschaue.

Ist man natürlich öfters mal woanders unterwegs, ergibt es wohl Sinn sich über die Örtlichkeiten, Schonmaße oder ähnliches mit einer App zu informieren.


----------



## wcr (7. März 2020)

Hallo @thomas, ich kann Deine App "DAS Angelbuch!" nicht in Google Playstore finden, ist das keine Android App?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## JottU (7. März 2020)

"Alle Angeln", "Angeln in Deutschland" und die Deeperapp.


----------



## Andal (8. März 2020)

Am sinnfreiesten finde ich ja Beisszeiten-Apps. Den Wetterbericht kriegen sie nicht für 3 Tage hin, aber wann Fische beissen sollen, wollen sie 1 Jahr im Voraus wissen!


----------



## Blueser (8. März 2020)

Bei denen geht es um Mondphasen, und die sind ja genau berechenbar. Wenn natürlich das Wetter kacke ist, hilft der Mond auch nicht mehr .


----------



## Thomas. (8. März 2020)

wcr schrieb:


> Hallo @thomas, ich kann Deine App "DAS Angelbuch!" nicht in Google Playstore finden, ist das keine Android App?
> 
> Gruß Andreas


ich habe die App nie benutz und jetzt mal nachgeschaut, die tut nicht mehr habe sie jetzt gerade deinstalliert und im store ist sie auch nicht mehr.
das zum Thema welche App benutzt ihr


----------



## Timbo78 (9. März 2020)

Meine Pegel - Für den Rhein hab ich da verschiedene Pegel als Favorit und dazu Notizen an welchen Stelle welche Pegelstände da noch gut zu fischen sind
Netzangler-Schonzeiten - für alle Bundesländer, mit schneller Übersicht welche gerade gilt.
Netzangler-Fischbestimmung - falls man sich doch mal nicht ganz sicher ist
Netzangler-Tools - paar sinnvolle Tools und die wichtigsten Knoten für alle Fälle
Dr. Catch - gibt es auch online, in die App schau ich schneller mal rein
Alle Angeln - Nutzung nimmt ab. Viel Poserei mit Fängen und im Forum zum Teil immer wieder die selben Fragen und Themen.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (9. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, da ich einmal im Jahr  am Großen Meer in Ostfriesland eine Woche Angelurlaub mache habe ich seit drei Jahren die Angelapp angeln-in.
Das ist eine gut gemachte App mit einer Gewässerkarte und einer Gewässerliste sowie über alle Angelvereine - Kanäle und Seen in Ostfriesland, das ist wirklich mal eine Sinnvolle App für Angler die sich in Ostfriesland nicht so auskennen. Man tippt das Gewässer an in dem man Angeln will und schon hat man alle  Gewässer - Informationen die man braucht.

LG: Udo M.


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2020)

Kanal Angler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, da ich einmal im Jahr  am Großen Meer in Ostfriesland eine Woche Angelurlaub mache
> LG: Udo M.



ich auch, dieses Jahr am 18.07 
App jetzt gerade installiert, danke kannte ich nicht


----------



## Nelearts (9. März 2020)

Apps und son Kram sind mir zu subtil. Wir gehen hier zum Angeln! Wer da so einen Kram nutzt der kommt schon einem Kochpottangler sehr nahe. Meine Meinung. Wetterapps mal ausgenommen. Bin übrigens Smartphoneverweigerer und lebe bestens mit dieser Einstellung.


----------



## Thomas. (9. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Apps und son Kram sind mir zu subtil. Wir gehen hier zum Angeln! Wer da so einen Kram nutzt der kommt schon einem Kochpottangler sehr nahe. Meine Meinung. Wetterapps mal ausgenommen. Bin übrigens Smartphoneverweigerer und lebe bestens mit dieser Einstellung.


ich nutzte die Apps nicht oft aber gerne, am Wasser so gut wie nie, gehe jetzt seit fast 30 Jahren fischen habe in dieser Zeit 1 Aal 1 Hecht 1 Barsch mit genommen, gebe für meine finanziellen Verhältnisse ein vermögen an Angelzeugs aus, und du meinst ich würde einem Kochpottangler nahe sein?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. März 2020)

Hier passte die Vorhersage

In erster Linie nutze ich auch nur Wetter-Apps. Da besonders gerne Windfinder, da ich die Windvorhersage am Angeltag verfolge. „Richtige“ Angel-Apps habe ich alle entfernt. Dafür habe ich ja das Anglerboard  




Ablandig, da bleibe ich an Land


----------



## Tricast (9. März 2020)

Ein Handy beim Angeln finde ich schon sinnvoll, vor allem wenn man alleine irgendwo am Wasser ist. In einem Notfall kann man dann immer noch Hilfe rufen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Waidbruder (10. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Am sinnfreiesten finde ich ja Beisszeiten-Apps. Den Wetterbericht kriegen sie nicht für 3 Tage hin, aber wann Fische beissen sollen, wollen sie 1 Jahr im Voraus wissen!



So etwas ähnliches gibt ( gab?) es schon seit Jahrzehnten im Fisch und Fang Magazin.


----------



## Nelearts (10. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich nutzte die Apps nicht oft aber gerne, am Wasser so gut wie nie, gehe jetzt seit fast 30 Jahren fischen habe in dieser Zeit 1 Aal 1 Hecht 1 Barsch mit genommen, gebe für meine finanziellen Verhältnisse ein vermögen an Angelzeugs aus, und du meinst ich würde einem Kochpottangler nahe sein?


Ausnahmen bestätigen halt die Regel. Ich mag halt nur nicht diese pseudoprofessionellen Angelarten mit dem Technikgedöns!


----------



## Timbo78 (10. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Apps und son Kram sind mir zu subtil. Wir gehen hier zum Angeln! Wer da so einen Kram nutzt der kommt schon einem Kochpottangler sehr nahe. Meine Meinung. Wetterapps mal ausgenommen. Bin übrigens Smartphoneverweigerer und lebe bestens mit dieser Einstellung.



Es gibt solche und solche Apps. Sollte man daher nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.
Pegel ist nicht viel anders als Wetter. Halt schauen wo die Pegel am Fluss gerade günstig stehen ist ähnlich wie nach dem Wetter oder Windrichtung zu schauen. Schonzeiten hat man auch auf dem Erlaubnisschein, in der App seh ich auf den ersten Blick was aktuell geschont ist und die Tools oder Knoten, falls man es mal braucht (gerade Knoten bin ich noch nicht bei allen so sicher)

Und was ist so schlimm an "Kochpottanglern"? Angeln ist seit jeher Nahrungsmittelbeschaffung. Und wenn ich beim Angeln Fische fang, dann nehm ich auch schonmal was mit.
Wenn Du damit jetzt die Vorratsangler meinst, die nicht unter 500 Heringen oder 10Kg Weissfisch die Gewässer verlassen und das ganze ständig machen, Ok, halte ich auch nicht viel von, man muss schon Maß halten.


----------



## Nelearts (10. März 2020)

Timbo78 schrieb:


> Wenn Du damit jetzt die Vorratsangler meinst, die nicht unter 500 Heringen oder 10Kg Weissfisch die Gewässer verlassen und das ganze ständig machen, Ok, halte ich auch nicht viel von, man muss schon Maß halten.


Genau die meine ich! Sehe ich jedes Jahr in Schweden wieder, wobei ich mir hier jetzt mal die geographische Herkunft spare (Die Sonne geht im Osten auf!). Für den Eigenbedarf mal ein, zwei, drei ... Fische zu entnehmen ist ja vollkommen OK. Aber mit irgendwelchen Apps den Fangerfolg hochpushen zu wollen halte ich für völlig daneben. Die meisten Apps gaukeln nur den Ersatz von Gehirnschmalz vor! Angeln ist ein Hobby und keine Profession bei der man sich beweisen muss!


----------



## Nelearts (10. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Nein ich empfinde es auch nicht als Bereicherung im Gegenteil - keinem  " modernem " Menschen fällt noch ein das man auch denken kann
> ja Alexa - ich hör schon auf


Genau!!
Vor wenigen Jahren, wer kann sich noch daran erinnern?, hieß es noch "Pscht, sprich leise, D´ Stas.. hört mit". Und heute? Alexa....
Und wer hört/liest da mit????
Und das Denken überlassen wir, weil es ja so gemütlich ist, auch dem "Allwissenden"


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Nelearts schrieb:
> ...



ich glaube da bringst du irgendwas durch einander, die Apps die ich zb. habe, da ist keine dabei die mir helfen könnte Fische zu fangen, eigentlich alles nette Spielereien wie zb wo darf ich Angel, Wetter, Trecking, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß, Knotenbinden, Schnurumrechnen usw. eine Ausnahme vielleicht die Wi-Fish, die ist aber fürs Echolot, und das kann wenn man damit umgehen kann(ich kanns leider noch nicht) vielleicht zum Fangerfolg beitragen, aber keine App die mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Nelearts (10. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich glaube da bringst du irgendwas durch einander, die Apps die ich zb. habe, da ist keine dabei die mir helfen könnte Fische zu fangen, eigentlich alles nette Spielereien wie zb wo darf ich Angel, Wetter, Trecking, Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß, Knotenbinden, Schnurumrechnen usw. eine Ausnahme vielleicht die Wi-Fish, die ist aber fürs Echolot, und das kann wenn man damit umgehen kann(ich kanns leider noch nicht) vielleicht zum Fangerfolg beitragen, aber keine App die mir bekannt ist.


Ich habe ja auch geschrieben "die meisten....". Kommt halt immer darauf an. Bitte genau lesen!


----------



## Blueser (10. März 2020)

Habe mal ausnahmsweise aus Neugierde meinen Echo Dot eingeschaltet. Auf die Nachfrage nach Beißzeiten und Angelgewässer kam von Alexa die hochinformative Antwort: "das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen ... " 
Also bleibt Alexa zu Hause und ich fahre wie immer alleine zum Angeln.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch geschrieben "die meisten....". Kommt halt immer darauf an. Bitte genau lesen!


ja ebbend, vielleicht verstehe ich ja auch was falsch,  könntest mir eine App nennen als Beispiel?


----------



## Nelearts (10. März 2020)

Wie bekannt bin ich "Smartphoneverweigerer"! Also mit der Nennung von einer App wird es hier sch"m"wierig...


----------



## Vanner (10. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Wer da so einen Kram nutzt der kommt schon einem Kochpottangler sehr nahe.



Wie kommst du auf dieses schmale Brett? Du schreibst selbst, dass du keine App´s nutzt da Smartphoneverweigerer. Wie kommst du also zu der Behauptung, dass man mit einer App besser oder mehr Fische fangen kann? Vielleicht solltest du dir man einige App´s angucken, könnte hilfreich sein.


----------



## Nuesse (10. März 2020)

Angeln von “Rute & Rolle”  ,hat ein schönes Geräusch gemacht wenn man sie geöffnet hat.
Ansonsten nutz ich nur WhatsApp ,mehr brauche ich nicht .


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2020)

Grundsätzlich nutze ich nicht viele Apps und vor allem nicht "beim angeln".
Aber ein paar nützliche sind es doch.

*Google Maps*
Die für mich mit Abstand wichtigste App. Passend wegen dieser App, habe ich auch mein Auto gekauft, damit ich es durch Android Auto mit dem Auto koppeln kann. Denn auf Google Maps habe ich meine ganzen Spots für die Niederlanden(über 500) und Deutschland gespeichert und nutze es als Navigationssystem. Die Navigation hat auch in Echtzeit Informationen, ob irgendwo ein Stau gibt oder ähnliches ist, weshalb ich immer zeitig und passend reagieren kann und schnell an mein Ziel komme.

*VISplanner*
Die ansonsten wichtigste App für mich, da ich sehr viel in den Niederlanden angle und dadurch erfahre, ob ich an dem Gewässer, vor dem ich gerade stehe, angeln darf und welche Regeln dort gelten.

*Wetter App*
Ich habe ein Widget installiert, bei dem ich das Wetter für diverse Ortschaften eingetragen habe. Gerade in den Regionen in Deutschland und den Niederlanden, wo ich wohne oder unterwegs bin, gibt es viele Wetterzonen. Wenn es in einem Ort regnet kann es sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten Autofahrt weiter Sonnenschein habe. Da kann so eine Wetterapp schon helfen.

*Buienalarm*
Buienalarm ist es ein Echtzeit-Wetter-Radar. Ich erkenne auf wenige Minuten genau, wann es und wie stark es regnet und ob der Regenschauer wieder vorbei geht. Das ein oder andere Male habe ich auf die Minute genau meine Sachen packen können, ehe ich dem heftigen Platzregen ausgesetzt war. Das ist immer Mal wieder hilfreich.

*Thing Counter*
Ich stehe auf Statistiken und führe das Jahr über Statistik, wie viele Fische ich von manchen Arten gefangen habe. Hechte, Zander und Barsche über 40cm sowie andere Fischarten.
Das mache ich nicht, weil ich am Ende des Jahres mit dicken Eiern rumprahlen möchte. Sondern weil ich einfach gerne sehe, wie sich mein Fangerfolg aber auch die Gewässer entwickelt haben. Das Vergleiche ich dann auch gerne mit den Fängen aus Foren, Zeitschriften und c.o. um eine Tendenz für das gesamte Angeljahr festzustellen.

Wenn wir es jetzt ganz genau nehmen, dann hat auch die Kamera eine App, Facebook und Instagram laufen über Apps, mit Bildbearbeitungsprogramme mache ich auf dem Smartphone kleine Anpassungen und per DropBox kommt es zu meinem Rechner und auf YouTube werden manche Dinge angeschaut. Aber ab dem Moment geht es glaube ich zu weit, wenn es um explizite Angelapps geht.


----------



## Nelearts (10. März 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf dieses schmale Brett? Du schreibst selbst, dass du keine App´s nutzt da Smartphoneverweigerer. Wie kommst du also zu der Behauptung, dass man mit einer App besser oder mehr Fische fangen kann? Vielleicht solltest du dir man einige App´s angucken, könnte hilfreich sein.


Apps anschauen wird schwierig. "Smartphoneverweigerer"!! Und ansonsten halte ich es wie schon in der vergangenen 50 Jahren. Über Gewässer, Zielfisch, Wetter, sonstiges informieren und angeln gehen.


----------



## Vanner (10. März 2020)

Du kannst das auch machen wie du willst. Nur deine Äußerung war äußerst unpassend, App´s haben nun mal überhaupt nichts mit Kochpottanglern zu tun.. 
Mich würde auch keine App davon abhalten angeln zu fahren, es sei denn es ist mit Unwettern zu rechnen.

Außerdem gibt es Emulatoren um z.B. Android auf dem PC auszuführen, Smartphoneverweigerer zählt also nicht wirklich.


----------



## Nelearts (10. März 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Du kannst das auch machen wie du willst. Nur deine Äußerung war äußerst unpassend, App´s haben nun mal überhaupt nichts mit Kochpottanglern zu tun..
> Mich würde auch keine App davon abhalten angeln zu fahren, es sei denn es ist mit Unwettern zu rechnen.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es Emulatoren um z.B. Android auf dem PC auszuführen, Smartphoneverweigerer zählt also nicht wirklich.


@Vanner , lass es gut sein, Du liest hier Deine Version und ich schreibe hier meine, Im Grund ist es das gleiche, Du legst es nur etwas überkritisch aus....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. März 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Angeln von “Rute & Rolle”  ,hat ein schönes Geräusch gemacht wenn man sie geöffnet hat.
> Ansonsten nutz ich nur WhatsApp ,mehr brauche ich nicht .


 Ich glaube, dass war eine Multi-Knarre.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Emulatoren



kannte ich bis jetzt nicht habe Googeln müssen (Emulatoren hörte sich versaut an  ) tolle Sache


----------



## Kanal-Angler (11. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Apps und son Kram sind mir zu subtil. Wir gehen hier zum Angeln! Wer da so einen Kram nutzt der kommt schon einem Kochpottangler sehr nahe. Meine Meinung. Wetterapps mal ausgenommen. Bin übrigens Smartphoneverweigerer und lebe bestens mit dieser Einstellung.


@Nelearts
Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet aus Gladbeck, ich bin froh diese App über alle Seen und Kanäle die es in Ostfriesland gibt gefunden zu haben. Wenn man fremd ist können sich ja nicht alle Angler so gut auskennen wie du und genau für solche Angler ist die App gemacht worden.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (11. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich auch, dieses Jahr am 18.07
> App jetzt gerade installiert, danke kannte ich nicht



@thomas
Ich Angel nicht direkt im Großen Meer ich angel lieber in den Kanälen, da habe ich bis jetzt immer meine Fische fangen können die ich mir für meine Angelwoche vorgenommen hatte.
Der Ferienort heißt Bedekaspel und gehört zum Südbrookmerland.
Auf meiner HP habe ich zwei Seiten meines Angelurlaubs von 2018 u. 2019 eingebunden.
Wenn es dich interessieren sollte kannst du ja mal reinsehen.
www.ruhrpottangeln.de

LG: Udo


----------



## Flussbarschbube (11. März 2020)

Netzangler Tools - Die Knoten sind sehr anschaulich und ganz hilfreich, wenn es mal etwas anderes als der Grinner Knoten sein soll.


----------

